# Tips



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

What are the 5 things every home owner newbie should know? GO...


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Doughboy12;1850310 said:


> What are the 5 things every home owner newbie should know? GO...


Hire someone
Not the cheapest
Understand the guy has other accounts your not his only one
Let him salt
No city walks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really. C'mon we were on a roll. He never specified as to what.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

dieselss;1850380 said:


> Really. C'mon we were on a roll. He never specified as to what.


Did I mess up?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No. We got deleted.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1850380 said:


> Really. C'mon we were on a roll. He never specified as to what.


Clue 1: I posted the question in the Non-Commercial Snow Removal area.
Clue 2: I assume this is a site for people that actually plow.

So let me be more specific...

I would like to know what mistakes I shouldn't make with my plow, on my truck, on my property, plowing the snow that may fall on said property's hard surfaces that I use with my vehicles, to access the interior storage area for said vehicles. I used to and will sometimes still plow with my Polaris Sportsman 700 with 60" plow. I can stack it 5-6 feet high with that but it takes some work. I also spend up to 5 hours plowing a single event with that set-up and am tired of it.

Sorry for thinking you could figure that part out.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

dieselss;1850396 said:


> No. We got deleted.


Oh haha I just didn't know the rules lol


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't hit the garage door with the plow


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

gc3;1850408 said:


> Don't hit the garage door with the plow


Now we are getting somewhere...
How fast to hit the pile is a good one too?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

responding to gag threads


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

R means really fast
Go fast and throw it in park 
Don't hit the garage door with the rear bumper
Don't plow the grass or dirt
Chain lifts are the only kinda plow
You NEED plow shoes
There's no different between a full trip or trip edge


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Make sure its manual angle too so you don't angle to fast


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Doughboy12;1850412 said:


> How fast to hit the pile is a good one too?


That's why I have a padded steering wheel.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Think about how your gonna plow it before you start. Sometimes you might make a big mess if you haven't done it before.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Push piles back as far as you can. You will run out of room faster than you think. Take care of your equipment. 


Last but not least, don't listen to most of the people on here.


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

kimber750;1850487 said:


> Push piles back as far as you can. You will run out of room faster than you think. Take care of your equipment.
> 
> Last but not least, don't listen to most of the people on here.


Thank you...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

How big is this driveway that takes 5 hours to plow?


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

kimber750;1850522 said:


> How big is this driveway that takes 5 hours to plow?


That was with a 4-wheeler.
It has a steep hill and not just a straight drive way...on a four lane county road that is plowed and salted like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of plow do you have now? Do you have a dealer in your area if you need parts? What kind of truck?


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

kimber750;1850577 said:


> What kind of plow do you have now? Do you have a dealer in your area if you need parts? What kind of truck?


I currently have a Polaris Glacier plow, getting an MVP PLUS, dealer near me, a 2007 GMC 2500 Classic.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doughboy12;1850595 said:


> I currently have a Polaris Glacier plow, getting an MVP PLUS, dealer near me, a 2007 GMC 2500 Classic.


That is one hell of step up from an atv. Only spare parts I would recommend is motor solenoid/relay and buy the longest hose on it.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

kimber750;1850487 said:


> Push piles back as far as you can. You will run out of room faster than you think. Take care of your equipment.
> 
> Last but not least, don't listen to most of the people on here.


^^^^^Especially this guy!


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

peteo1;1850718 said:


> ^^^^^Especially this guy!


Yep, think I may need a disclaimer like Mark has. Thumbs Up


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

kimber750;1850621 said:


> That is one hell of step up from an atv. Only spare parts I would recommend is motor solenoid/relay and buy the longest hose on it.


Am I to assume you mean on the plow side of the equipment???


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes he's talking about the plow, and in your own words

Sorry for thinking you could figure that part out. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

dieselss;1850963 said:


> Yes he's talking about the plow, and in your own words
> 
> Sorry for thinking you could figure that part out.


[/QUOTE]

As they say... Touche


----------

